# BIG problem in NewHope, AL



## ElgnBoy (Oct 22, 2006)

In NewHope, AL(alabama) my grandma's friends have some corn and other crops, but I was amazed when I went down there I was hearing gun shots like crazy. I thought someone would be poaching and when I went down to see they were shooting deer not in season, but they WEREN'T poaching because every time they shot a deer they had to let them lay there because the population of deer is so unstable and so high that their ruining their crops.(GFD)Game and Fish Deparment I think was who said they could do this. Any suggestions of how things could be fixed better?

I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

well i know im in ohio but i know here if your shoting deer because your crops are gettin torn up you can shoot more but your still limited and you have to check them in with a land owners tag at a check station so i hink you should check in on thiks with the local authorities.-.-.i know im only 17 but i pretty much know my laws :lol:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sounds awful fishy to me. I'm 41 and been hunting in several states and have never heard of a DNR making anyone leave the animal lie. As ohio said there are pest control laws and limits in most states. None of which I know make you leave the animals. I would definitly check into the laws and if something illegal is happening you need to report it. :sniper:

P.S. *NOTHING* in hunting makes my blood boil more than poaching or waste of a good animal :evil: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well there is a bit more to it then that. IF they had permition from the G&F they would need it in a written form. Here in ND if you take a shot and drop 3 canadas (hypathedical situation) during the season and you only take 2 of them there is not much that can be done (have been told this by many Game Wardents). But for deer if you shoot an animal and know it was hit and have signs you hit it...ie blood trail...you have to by law track that animal till you find it or just give up. I think its called wanted wast or something like that. Also they G&F would have to have a way to dispose of those animals. If it was farm land they were on and such, I would have taken their names, numbers, or any information I could get, licensplat #, and called them in. I would then have taken pictures of the game they were shooting or even taken a pic of them. It would take a lot to convince me that they had the permition to do so.


----------



## alagator (Nov 2, 2006)

In Alabama a landowner can apply for a permit to shoot deer that are destroying the crops. It is a written permit issued by the state. With that permit you can shoot them at night with a spotlight.The deer must be reported to the warden and he has the option of telling you to dispose of them by giving to a charity. If there is no charity available, the warden may tell you to let them lay where they fall.You can not take them yourself and eat them, or give them to friends, or sell them. Only the landowner can apply for these permits, and has to make a case for the need. We try to control the deer population by a very liberal hunting season. Beginning mid-October through Jan 31 we can archery hunt 2 deer a day (two does, or a doe and a buck) evey day. Gun season starts the Saturday before Thanksgiving, and goes through Jan 31, with the same 2 deer a day. It is theoretically possible to legally kill over 100 deer in a season. Hunting and roadkill are our major controls, as our winters are too mild for winterkill.


----------

